# Mixing hops



## controversy13 (31/5/18)

Hey I am just brewing an “ipa” and have used chinook and simcoe as bittering hops, I am going to dry hop 50g of citra but was thinking of adding galaxy or Amarillo to it as well. Has anyone mixed citra with either of these and how did it turn out?
It would be great if there was a thread on here with different mixes of hops and their aroma and flavour descriptors. If anyone knows of such thread please post below. Cheers


----------



## hoppy2B (31/5/18)

Yeast is just as important as hops when it comes to flavour. For good hop flavour, the best yeast to use is probably Wy1318 or alternatively Vermont Ale yeast. 

Brulosophy do a number of experiments, and they have used hops similar to the ones you mention, when brewing IPA. I highly recommend taking a look at their experiments with relation to yeast and grains etc., and check out their hopping schedule and tasting notes in the process.


----------



## Coodgee (31/5/18)

Citra and Galaxy go great together! my house APA is a combination of 80g galaxy and 50grams citra and it has been well received in the past. I would definitely add more than 50 grams of dry hops for an IPA. Pretty sure any combination of Citra, galaxy and Amarillo will work well. 

Regarding a thread of flavour descriptors for combination of hops... I think that it would be very hard to describe in words the difference between, say, citra + galaxy and citra + galaxy + Amarillo. There are only so many descriptors like "tropical fruit", passionfruit" and "citrus". 




hoppy2B said:


> Yeast is just as important as hops when it comes to flavour. For good hop flavour, the best yeast to use is probably Wy1318 or alternatively Vermont Ale yeast.



I disagree. One of those yeasts _might_ add subtle nuances to the final flavour but you can't tell me the yeast makes the same contribution as, say, 300 grams of hops in an IPA.


----------



## Schikitar (31/5/18)

I think Citra and Amarillo is a winning combination and that's what I use in my go-to XPA/APA recipe, there would be room for Galaxy too but I'd weight it towards Citra, then Amarillo and then Galaxy in terms of ratios.

Yeast will play a role but you need to get your hop schedule right first, bitterness is easy but carrying through the flavour and aroma can take some financial wrecklessness with the dry hop. Even though I usually build starters, I've been finding S04 and M42 dry yeast really good lately, both leave the malt and hop profiles fairly intact whereas some other strains can strip some of their characteristics and replace with their own..


----------



## controversy13 (1/6/18)

Hmm maybe I should put both in by the sounds of it! Regarding yeast I just used the Morgan’s American ale sachet from the local brew shop.


----------



## Coodgee (1/6/18)

controversy13 said:


> Hmm maybe I should put both in by the sounds of it! Regarding yeast I just used the Morgan’s American ale sachet from the local brew shop.



seriously don't worry too much about the yeast just add shit loads of hops and you can't go wrong in an IPA


----------



## Brewman_ (1/6/18)

I love blending hops.

These days I nearly always blend.

Citra / Amarillo is fantastic and is what Steve's IPA is all about.

The 150 Lashes combo is also nice, Amarillo / Nelson Sauvin / Willamette. Hops like Nelson, are best blended, and sensational.

I just made a pale ale and blended Amarillo and Topaz. Amarillo early and then blended the Topaz in late in the kettle and as a dry hop. Topaz is not that popular but was packing it the other night and I just had to brew with it, smells fantastic.


----------



## Yes Dear (2/7/18)

I would like to mix Australian only, but are unsure of which hops can be used together. Could i used Vic Secret, Summer and Enigma together.


----------



## Capt Pete (9/7/18)

Yes Dear said:


> I would like to mix Australian only, but are unsure of which hops can be used together. Could i used Vic Secret, Summer and Enigma together.


I am a newb but have columbus


----------



## Capt Pete (9/7/18)

I am also interested what i could make with columbus chinook & target hops i have acquired? 
Anyone have any suggestions ?


----------



## pcmfisher (10/7/18)

Capt Pete said:


> I am also interested what i could make with columbus chinook & target hops i have acquired?
> Anyone have any suggestions ?



I like target as a bittering hop. Gives a nice smooth bitterness, unlike some of the IPAs I have tasted from some Australian micro breweries of late.
Some may like harsh, resinous bitterness that hangs in your mouth like you have chewed on a hop pellet, but not for me.


----------



## Capt Pete (10/7/18)

How much would you add?


----------

